# Hola from Canada



## beatriceod (Aug 1, 2014)

Hola everyone

I am a new member from Canada - I have spent the last 6 winters in Mazatlan Mx & wanted a change this year, so would like to try Progreso, partly because it's small & also on the coast.
I like to volunteer a lot while I'm vacationing, preferably something in health care, but also love dogs & like to help in many different ways. We mainly worked out of the Vineyard church in Mazatlan & I see there are expat services in Progreso, as well so that's great. 
I'm quite excited about changing venues - I've never been in the yucatan, so this will be an adventure & I'm looking forward to meeting new expats. I will need a place to stay, so if anyone has suggestions of a quiet area, reasonable rent, a studio or 1 bedroom with a decent kitchen (I like to cook), I would appreciate that. I would stay probably Jan, Feb. & Mar.

Gracias,

Sharon


----------

